# [Sun 3rd May 2015] Rudy Alba & the Powers Band @ Catch A Fire (London)



## Geoffjp (Apr 20, 2015)

Rudy Alba, Scotland’s leading reggae vocalist, has worked with and supported such reggae greats as Max Romeo, John Holt, Wailing Souls, Anthony B and U Roy, and many more, at the Hackney Empire, Clapham Grand, Albany Empire, One Love Festival, O2 Glasgow ….. and more! If that’s not enough, Rudy will spend this August in the studios of Kingston, Jamaica, working with the likes of Bobby Digital at Digital B. Backed by Catch A Fire favourites The Powers Band, with the very special Ann Marie on bass, catch Rudy on May 3rd before he goes outernational.

http://www.reverbnation.com/scomaicanrecords
https://www.youtube.com/user/fyahlord1

Free admission. 8pm-Midnight. Zinc Fence on the decks, with the best in Jamaican music from ska to dancehall.


----------

